# Lymphoma-Supplements and questions



## OrangeLexus (Jan 28, 2012)

My 6.5 year old pit mix was diagnosed with Lymphoma early January and I chose not to do treatment but I did stop by Sprouts yesterday to pick up some supplements. I just picked up somethings that I have read about but I really don't know very much about supplements/alternatives in general and wanted to know if anyone had any input or ideas. 

Also I am going to pick up some Curcumin (w/Bromelain) tomorrow after reading that it had some anti-cancer/tumor shrinkage properties that have actually been backed up a bit, does anyone know what a good dosage is for this on a 80 lbs dog? I read anywhere from 50mg-250mg per day.

Also what is something that is good for kidney support? Something that I could buy for a human would be ideal. She is on a very high dose of Prednisone (60mg per day) and would like something to help out her kidneys. 

So this is what I have started her on so far:
4000mg Fish Oil
350mg Milk Thistle
2180mg Pao d' Arco
450mg Kelp

2 Teaspoon fresh ginger
1 Clove fresh garlic 

60mg Pred and 10mg Pepcid twice daily to go with the Pred.

And just so people don't think I am too crazy-I know nothing that I give her is going to save her I am just trying to make the best of the time she has left be it a day or a year.

Any input on anything is very appriciated!


----------

